# Best & Worse Movies of the '00's (so far)



## TK-421 (May 30, 2008)

Some of the best movies of the 2000's - so far to 2007 (in chronological order):

Almost Famous (00)
Best in Show (00)
Billy Elliot (00)
Chocolat (00)
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (00)
Erin Brockovich (00)
Gladiator (00)
O Brother, Where art Thou (00)
Snatch (00)
Traffic (00)
Amelie (01)
America's Sweethearts (01)
Enemy at the Gates (01)
Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (01)
Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (01)
Memento (01)
Shrek (01)
Vanilla Sky (01)
Training Day (01)
About a Boy (02)
The Bourne Identity (02)
Bowling for Columbine (02)
Catch me if you Can (02)
Frida (02)
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets (02)
Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers (02)
Road to Perdition (02)
Spiderman (02)
Star Wars: Attack of the Clones (02)
Kill Bill Volume 1 (03)
Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (03)
Lost in Translation (03)
The Matrix Reloaded (03)
Monster (03)
Seabiscuit (03)
X-Men 2 (03)
The Bourne Supremacy (04)
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (04)
Fahrenheit 911 (04)
Finding Neverland (04)
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkhaban (04)
Hotel Rwanda (04)
Kill Bill Volume 2 (04)
Brokeback Mountain (05)
Capote (05)
C.R.A.Z.Y. (05)
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire (05)
A History of Violence (05)
King Kong (05)
Munich (05)
Sin City (05)
Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith (05)
Walk the Line (05)
Cars (06)
The Departed (06)
Flags of our Fathers (06)
The Last King of Scotland (06)
Letters from Iwo Jima (06)
Little Miss Sunshine (06)
Miami Vice (06)
The Queen (06)
X-Men 3 (06)
3:10 to Yuma (07)
The Bourne Ultimatum (07)
Harry Potter and the Order of the Pheonix (07)
Juno (07)
Michael Clayton (07)
No Country for Old Men (07)
Ratatouille (07)

Some of the worse movies of the 2000's (so far):

Battlefield Earth (00)
Bless the Child (00)
AI (01)
American Pie 2 (01)
The Fast and the Furious (01)
Mulholland Drive (01)
Planet of the Apes (01)
Scooby-Doo (02)
The Scorpion King (02)
The Ring (02)
The Time Machine (02)
XXX (02)
2 Fast 2 Furious (03)
Bad Santa (03)
Daddy Day Care (03)
Daredevil (03)
Dumb and Dumberer (03)
Catwoman (04)
Hellboy (04)
Saw (04)
Starsky and Hutch (04)
Bewitched (05)
Deuce Bigolow: European Gigolo (05)
XXX: State of the Union (05)
Basic Instinct 2 (06)
The Benchwarmers (06)
The Black Dahlia (06)
Click (06)
Dan in Real Life (07)
Norbit (07)
TMNT (07)


----------



## Teutoniclegion (May 30, 2008)

Bowling for Columbine does not belong on this list.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 30, 2008)

TK421 did you list all the movies of 00's? Thats a mighty long list. There are some I agree with such as Memento, Capote and Road to Perdition but I wouldn't rate About a Boy anywhere near them, still its a personal thing.
I would like to add...

Life as a House
House of Sand and Fog
A Very Long Engagement
Brotherhood of the Wolf
There Will be Blood

I agree with all your worst movie choices though, they were shockers...............except for Bad Santa, it had its moments of humor, the langauge was a worry but it was kinda funny.


----------



## Connavar (May 31, 2008)

Old Boy
Infernal Affairs
A Bittersweet Life
Memento
Lady Vengance
Bourne Ultimatum
 Pan's Labyrinth
The Queen 
A History of Violence 
Eastern Promises
Sin City 
Fearless
Spiderman
300(the action really)
Iron Man


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 31, 2008)

Oh yes Connavar I forgot Pan's Labyrinth, what an amazing movie, I was captivated from the very beginning.


----------



## Connavar (May 31, 2008)

The best fantasy movie made !


Captivating is to say the least


----------



## roddglenn (May 31, 2008)

I thought Hellboy was decent and I actually quite liked Battlefield Earth in some strange masocistic way. As for the rest terrible and totally agree - top of the bad list would probably be Catwoman - what a total pile of pish that was.

As for the best - agree with most of them. I'd add Sideways on there too, but can't think of anything else particularly.


----------



## Quokka (May 31, 2008)

I know it's personal opinion but the Matrix Reload on the best list?

A couple of good Aussie ones:

The Proposition and The Rabbit Proof Fence.

Edit: I'd also add Finding Nemo.


----------



## Quokka (May 31, 2008)

_American Splendor_, had never heard of the comic but a really interesting bio.


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, the list is long because, contrary to popular belief, there have been some really good movies since 2000. And also some really bad ones, witness the long list there.

But, it really is a matter of personal opinion on some.

I agree witH Sideways (04) but disagree with Pan's Labyrinth (06).

I am also adding to the list Casino Royale (06).


----------



## ctg (Jun 1, 2008)

I would like to add The Lives Of Others and There Will Be Blood to the good movies list.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 2, 2008)

TK-421 said:


> Well, the list is long because, contrary to popular belief, there have been some really good movies since 2000. And also some really bad ones, witness the long list there.
> 
> But, it really is a matter of personal opinion on some.
> 
> ...


 
Ooh i forgot Casino Royal,one of the best bonds ever.


----------



## nj1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Can I add EQUILIBRIUM (2002) to the best list, it's one of my favs and is  much better than some of the listed!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm glad you included* Enemy at the Gates*. It's a really good movie that doesn't seem to get much exposure.


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 9, 2008)

A few more worse movies for your consideration:

The Flinstones in Viva Rock Vegas (00)
The Core (03)
The Punisher (04)
Hostel (05)
Snakes on a Plane (06)
Teeth (07)
Hostel Part 2 (07)


----------



## daisybee (Jun 9, 2008)

nj1 said:


> Can I add EQUILIBRIUM (2002) to the best list, it's one of my favs and is much better than some of the listed!


 
That was a great film!

How about Crash (04)?

Miami Vice really? I've tried to watch it so many times, and fall asleep every time!


----------



## HappyHippo (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh dear lord, we turned snakes on a plane off after 'get off my d***!'... I was laughing too hard to watch any more. How bad was it???
I liked Hellboy, but I also liked VanHelsing and Underworld (I like cheese!).
Also, I laughed when Bond was being tortured in Casino Royale - Daniel Craig may be 'buff', but he can't act for toffee IMHO.

I'd like to add Love Actually to the good movies list.

*edit, can't spell*


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 10, 2008)

I would pull "Best in Show" and "Brokeback Mountain" off the 'best of' list.  The first was boring drivel and the second was too long and far too overrated for it's own good.

I love Heath Ledger, but Brokeback was unenjoyable.


I'm also one who liked Van Helsing, however, I also understand the 'cheese' factor and have written myself my own backstory to fill in the GAPING FREAKIN' PLOT HOLES OF DOOM! for that movie.  *beats Stephen Sommers about the head*  He must've forgotten what he was doing about halfway through the script.  *end rant*


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll make it a third vote to include *Hellboy* in the good movie category. Finally, the perfect role for Ron Perlman. I also liked Tim Burton's take on *Planet of the Apes*. It certainly was much preferrable to another sequel to the original. I not only liked the twist ending, but was also amused to find that Helena Bonham-Carter makes a better looking chimpanzee than she does a human.

'Scuse me while I put on my asbestos underwear.


----------



## Tansy (Jun 10, 2008)

I wouldn't say *Saw* was one of the worst

but absolutely agree with

Hotel Rwanda (how can this be on the same list as Miami Vice???)
O Brother, Where art Thou 
Amelie 
Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers 
Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
Sin City 
The Last King of Scotland 
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 
A HIstory of Violence
The Departed

I'd add another vote for Pan's Labyrinth, as well as

Donnie Darko
Man on Fire
300
maybe Sweeney Todd

and probably loads of others it's too early to recall


----------



## Connavar (Jun 10, 2008)

Worst of 00's is by far :

_*Constantine *_ (2005)


Also *House of Dead* (2003) was a huge stinker


----------



## Lioness (Jun 10, 2008)

I think they messed up *The Dark is Rising* pretty badly.

Good movies-wise...Hide and Seek and Final Fantasy - The Spirit Within were excellent.

Also Stardust was good, so was beowulf, but the CGI wasn't too great. I still enjoyed it though.


----------



## iansales (Jun 10, 2008)

Bad:
I Am Legend
Beowulf
The Kingdom
Transformers
Sunshine
300
Ghost Rider
Chronicles of Riddick

Meh:
The Assassination of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford
Zodiac
The Painted Veil
Atonement
The Illusionist
The Departed
Casino Royale
Kingdom of Heaven

Good:
Syriana
Lady Vengeance
The Prestige
Batman Begins
Apocalypto
Red Road
Babel
Children of Men
A **** & Bull Story
Borat
The Black Dahlia
2046
Avalon
Casshern


----------



## Connavar (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought  The Assassination of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford was the best western since Tombstone.  A very good movie.   Like Unforgiven not a typical western.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 10, 2008)

Isn't it intersting how a group of fairly intelligent people with similar interests can have such wildly differing opinions?

I really don't wholly agree witha nyone's list so far.


----------



## Wiggum (Jun 10, 2008)

It makes me sad that no one has mentioned Black Snake Moan.

What a incredible movie that no one has seen.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 10, 2008)

BookStop said:


> Isn't it intersting how a group of fairly intelligent people with similar interests can have such wildly differing opinions?
> 
> I really don't wholly agree witha nyone's list so far.


 
I feel the same way BookStop. I find I am disagreeing with quite a few suggestions here.


----------



## iansales (Jun 11, 2008)

Ha.  I didn't realise there was a swearword filter on here, and it's cocked up "A **** & Bull Story". And yet it will let Philip K Dick through...

Connavar, The Assassination of Jesse James looked great, but it was also incredibly slow.


----------



## Tansy (Jun 11, 2008)

Wiggum said:


> It makes me sad that no one has mentioned Black Snake Moan.
> 
> What a incredible movie that no one has seen.


 
Fantastic film, I second that


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 11, 2008)

Connavar said:


> I thought The Assassination of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford was the best western since Tombstone. A very good movie. Like Unforgiven not a typical western.


 
It was good but did you see 3:10 to Yuma? That was the best since Unforgiven, which is the last true western before it.


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 11, 2008)

Apocalypto?
The Balck Dahlia?
Borat?

Ugghhh, three of the worse films I have seen. But that's just me.
And Syriana was no party either.

I agree Constantine was bad.

But, Best in Show was hillarious (unlike Borat which was insulting to one's intelligence and just plain embarassing - I turned it off halfway through). I guess you need to appreciate that Spinal Tap sort of humour.

But Crash (04)? Another Ugghhh. Overblown, overated junk. Personally, I liked the Crash (96) by David Cronenberg with James Spader, Holly Hunter, Elias Koteas and Rosanna Arquette.

I agree that it is interesting to see the differing opinions.


----------



## daisybee (Jun 11, 2008)

TK-421 said:


> It was good but did you see 3:10 to Yuma? That was the best since Unforgiven, which is the last true western before it.


 
Wow, I loved 3:10 to Yuma, excellent film.(Russell Crowe and Christian Bale? Yay!)

I'll add my vote for Children of Men as one of the best too. 

I thought Alpha Dog was pretty good too.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 11, 2008)

TK-421 said:


> It was good but did you see 3:10 to Yuma? That was the best since Unforgiven, which is the last true western before it.



I will watch the original movie first then the new Yuma.

Im Elmore Leonard fan and he liked the 50's movie more the new one.


----------



## Ice fyre (Jun 11, 2008)

Its interesting to see the variance in opnions in this.

but I have to stick up for a few films, Transformers was cheesy, my goddess it was cheesy, cheese factor 4 Mr Sulu! But I actually found it funny. Also the effects looked fantastic. I laughed my head off at some parts. 

The remake of Planet of the Apes wasnt that bad it did have problems and plot holes but it I thought was fairly well put together. 

300, is a film for the girls, loads of Buff men with almost perfect six pack running around in nappies, although it did look like a giant pampers commercial it had some amazing action scenes! It quite frankly was no worse than some of the films produced in the Sword and sandals era in Holywood.

I also quite liked I am Legend though I wouldnt buy it. I thought Will Smith showed a good range and passion for the charicter and tried very hard to act for once instead of punching out catchphrases and bad guys.


----------



## iansales (Jun 11, 2008)

TK-421 said:


> Apocalypto?
> The Balck Dahlia?
> Borat?
> 
> ...



Worst? In what way? Admittedly, The Black Dahlia wasn't a patch on LA Confidential - both are from books in James Ellroy's LA Quartet. But I thought Syriana was a very realistic depiction of the Middle East (unlike The Kingdom)



TK-421 said:


> But, Best in Show was hillarious (unlike Borat which was insulting to one's intelligence and just plain embarassing - I turned it off halfway through). I guess you need to appreciate that Spinal Tap sort of humour.



Wasn't Best in Show by the same people who did Spinal Tap?

Borat was hilarious - he wasn't insulting the intelligence of the viewers, just allowing the people he was interacting with to show how stupid they were.


----------



## Harpo (Jun 11, 2008)

I really enjoyed Once Upon A Time In Mexico, which nobody seems to have mentioned yet


----------



## daisybee (Jun 11, 2008)

Man that film seems really old!! I figured it was late nineties!

Johnny Depp rocked in that film.

I really love that film, goes to show I pay no attention to release dates etc whatsoever.


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 11, 2008)

TK-421 said:


> It was good but did you see 3:10 to Yuma? That was the best since Unforgiven, which is the last true western before it.


 
Not to get into a "Best Western" thing, but I thought *Open Range* was a pretty good film in a kinda "gunfight at OK corral" way. The problem with westerns these days is that there aren't many made. So those that do find their way onto the silver screen get much more scrutiny than they should. OTOH, do we want to go back to the days in which John Wayne, who died on this date in 1979, made two westerns a week?

And, yes, I liked the new *3:10 to Yuma*. But the original was also a good film.

And I would have to give a big thumbs up to *The Three Burials* of Melquiades Estrada as a very good western, if not a typical one, especially considering the time frame in which it is set.


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 11, 2008)

Harpo said:


> I really enjoyed Once Upon A Time In Mexico, which nobody seems to have mentioned yet


 
It came out in 2003 but it pales in comparison to the first movie, El Mariachi of 92 and the second movie, Desperado of 95.


----------



## Tillane (Jun 11, 2008)

_28 Days Later _(02) would make it onto my "best" list.  I'd also give _2046_ (04) an honorable mention.

_Aeon Flux_ (05) would not only make it onto my "worst" list, but would top it by some considerable distance.  Garbage.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 12, 2008)

clovis-man said:


> Not to get into a "Best Western" thing, but I thought *Open Range* was a pretty good film in a kinda "gunfight at OK corral" way. The problem with westerns these days is that there aren't many made. So those that do find their way onto the silver screen get much more scrutiny than they should. OTOH, do we want to go back to the days in which John Wayne, who died on this date in 1979, made two westerns a week?
> 
> And, yes, I liked the new *3:10 to Yuma*. But the original was also a good film.
> 
> And I would have to give a big thumbs up to *The Three Burials* of Melquiades Estrada as a very good western, if not a typical one, especially considering the time frame in which it is set.



Not John Wayne fan but if the westerns are of the same quality as spagetti westerns and Clint's american ones i would love a western a week 

I rather have decent not even great westerns before this crazy,lame Superhero trend that never ends.....


----------



## Tansy (Jun 12, 2008)

I must admit I am not a big fan of superhero movies.


----------



## Simian (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd second _The Proposition, _and add:
_
Downfall
Spirited Away
House of Flying Daggers
The Incredibles

_to the good list, and:
_
Planet Terror
Deathproof
D-War

_to the bad list.

P.S. I also liked _Open Range_. It wasn't as consciously revisionist as most modern Westerns, more like an elegy to the golden age. It reminded me a lot of John Ford, and that's a pretty high compliment to pay any Western.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd toss votes in for

The Prestige
The Fountain

under 'good'

Under 'bad' - you know, I'm not sure I went to see 'bad' movies in the last few years.  I try *not* to do that.

Oh - when did HL:IV (Endgame) release?  That goes under the 'horrendous' column.  That movie was terrible.  HL:V goes in there too (The Source) even tho it wasn't a 'theatre' release.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 12, 2008)

I think the superhero, comic book character movies have been played to death. I'm getting quite sick of them. The only one I'm looking forward to is The Dark Knight.


----------

